
The next version of HTTP won’t be using TCP - jonbaer
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/11/the-next-version-of-http-wont-be-using-tcp/?href=
======
mises
How will this work for, say, file transfers? I doubt people want to repeatedly
download and look at checksums just ot make sure they didn't miss a packet.

